# Kittens shut down subway service for nearly two hours



## tezster (Jun 4, 2013)

They were eventually rescued - all's well that ends well 

Kittens Arthur and August rescued after shutting down subway service for nearly two hours  - NY Daily News


----------



## Lotu (Apr 26, 2013)

Awww...cute, glad they are okay. They look like my 2 kittens when they were younger! The black one even has a few white hairs on the neck!


----------



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

Not to rain on the parade but they got sent to a kill shelter. Lets hope they make it out alive. 75% of cats put in a kill shelter are euthanized aka Killed.


----------



## tezster (Jun 4, 2013)

I've read conflicting reports that both kittens actually had an owner and they simply escaped somehow onto the subway tracks - not sure if it's true.

The kittens also reminded me of mine when they were younger - I had a black and two brown tabbies.


----------



## Lotu (Apr 26, 2013)

tezster-I read something about an owner in another story too...I'd be interested in hearing more about this if anyone hears more.


----------

